

Apple Alumni Don't Fall Far from the Tree - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_22/b4230039797088.htm

======
pedalpete
This article is missing the HUGE fact that the way these employees ended up at
Apple in the first place was through acquisitions.

Lars Albright started Quattro Wireless, Bill Nguyen started LaLa and then
Color.

